# TCF Forum Link Broken?



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I clicked on this link that I guess is supposed to take you to an info page about the private TCF forum or whatever and it is broken:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/subscriptions.php?

I got to that link by going to this link:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=63


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

Knock, Knock - the lights are on but is anybody home?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I believe that link should be...
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/view.php?pg=tcclub


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

We'll get this fixed up. The redirect, for some reason, is adding an extra exclamation point to the end which is breaking the link.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

marksman, the problem lies in that the original link also contains a question mark that should not be there. If you copy and paste the link and remove the question mark, you will find that it will redirect to the proper page as it should.

Can you tell us where you found that original link containing the question mark? All we will need to do is change that and the redirect will work properly.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I will see if I can recreate it.

I click on this link:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=59

and then I click on the link for Political Talk

Which leads me to a link for Click Here for TC Club Information

Don't ask me how or why I ended up doing all that... I was just browsing around.


----------

